
Disney Shuts Down Infinity - georgeecollins
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/05/disney-infinity-shuts-down-as-disney-drops-out-of-game-publishing/
======
georgeecollins
This is surprising to me, because if Disney can't make money doing a business
that is toys + licensed games, I wonder why they do anything in the
interactive space at all. They should just license their IP.

------
TrevorJ
I think the game / toys were quite pricey, I wonder if products will continue
to be playable or if they depend on some central servers for stuff?

